# What is correct type brush for 6" insulated stainless chimney pipe?



## crappie cat (Jan 25, 2012)

Poly only or can a steel brush be used? Light or heavy bristles? (straight pipe, no bends)


----------



## RIJEEP (Jan 25, 2012)

6'' Round Poly Brush.  Not sure on the bristle strength though.  Ive heard some people having to trim the brush a bit.  Ive heard steel bristles can be harsh on SS liner, BUT people use them too.

My 6'' Round poly works great.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 25, 2012)

Both are fine. I have both. IMO the steel cleans better. The poly may be a little stiffer.


----------



## egclassic (Jan 25, 2012)

I have both also. The wire brush seems to clean the corrugated part of the liner better, where the poly brush won't get in there as well. My poly brush is "stiffer" than my wire brush.
It's been said that a wire brush will scratch the liner, but I can't see that doing any damage so I use it.


----------



## crappie cat (Jan 26, 2012)

OK. I was concerned about the "scratching" that may occur with steel agin steel. I don't wanna slow the flow none what so ever.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Jan 26, 2012)

crappie cat said:
			
		

> OK. I was concerned about the "scratching" that may occur with steel agin steel. I don't wanna slow the flow none what so ever.


 i was always under the impression that in stainless liners your suppose to use poly only. but if thats the case i would maybe pick up a steel brush. maybe someone else will chime in that knows.


----------



## Locust Post (Jan 26, 2012)

I would double check the warranty on your liner before using a steel brush. They recommend a poly brush. I think they do a fine job. Just ran mine down through tonight.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 26, 2012)

This is yet another dead horse. Many will swear to use a poly, other are loyal to steel. As far as manufacturers requirements, I can only speak for the liner I use, Duravent, and I called the tech and he said steel is fine. 
Looks like another popcorn kinda night. Use whichever you prefer, and git the job done.


----------



## Locust Post (Jan 26, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> This is yet another dead horse. Many will swear to use a poly, other are loyal to steel. As far as manufacturers requirements, I can only speak for the liner I use, Duravent, and I called the tech and he said steel is fine.
> Looks like another popcorn kinda night. Use whichever you prefer, and git the job done.



You've been eatin a lot of popcorn lately or at least talkin about it. Careful you don't get overweight.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL, And I Love the butter lovers popcorn. Orville is making some good ones in the bowl bag. And then I add more real melted butter on top of that.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Jan 26, 2012)

I prefer the poly on stainless steel and steel on clay flue liners.  I think my class A manufacturer recommends poly.  For what it's worth.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 26, 2012)

I have both poly and steel brushes, I only used the poly one once and it went down ok, but when I pulled it up it wanted to lift the entire flue with it. Sure I could trim it to make it fit better, but what for. The wire brush works great and probably cleans better.
Usually things that clean better are going to be more abrasive, and I don't doubt that the steel brush is more abrasive on a steel liner than a poly brush, and if you were cleaning your chimney every second day you might wear your liner out a little prematurely. Thing is, most people only run their brush through their chimney a couple times a year, on average. I just don't see that being a problem, but I could be wrong,  I'll check back in in 25 years and let you know.


----------



## Realstone (Jan 28, 2012)

I may be re-inventing the wheel, but has anyone tried attaching the brush to a high torque, low rpm drill to maximize cleaning?


----------



## pen (Jan 28, 2012)

Realstone said:
			
		

> I may be re-inventing the wheel, but has anyone tried attaching the brush to a high torque, low rpm drill to maximize cleaning?



If you needed to scrub it that hard w/ a brush, there is something terribly wrong going on with the burn.

Lots of people use a product called a "soot eater" which uses "whips" and spins while cleaning and attaches to a drill.

pen


----------



## Realstone (Jan 28, 2012)

pen said:
			
		

> If you needed to scrub it that hard w/ a brush, there is something terribly wrong going on with the burn.
> 
> Lots of people use a product called a "soot eater" which uses "whips" and spins while cleaning and attaches to a drill.
> 
> pen


Good tip, thanks.  Haven't got my stove yet, but it will be one that burns hot & clean.  The pipe run will be completely vertical, ~17' in height and I will clean it according to a timetable that folks here recommend, so I don't anticipate too much buildup.  But I digress, I'm hijacking this thread   :bug:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 28, 2012)

Mine has never needed it!


----------



## overnighter (Apr 10, 2015)

Is a poly and a nylon hard bristle brush the same?


----------

